# Progress arrow



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, I couldn't find this addressed anywhere else (sorry if I missed it!) but I would appreciate some help...

Lately my progress arrow (the downward-facing one that shows how far you are along on the progress bar at the bottom) isn't always moving to the end. Like, the gray color keeps going as it should, but the arrow doesn't move with it.

Is anyone else seeing this?

I can "fix" it by clicking Home and then going back into the book, but I'd rather not have to do that all the time...

Any suggestions, known solutions, etc. would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Kristan


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You mean the arrow that tells you where you started your most recent session, and below it it shows how far you've gotten in your current session?

That isn't supposed to move until the Kindle's been to sleep and you pick it up and start reading again.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL wait, is THAT what it does??!? Well I'm a dummy! I thought that was tracking my progess, along with the gray color in the bar. But I suppose that would be redundant, wouldn't it?

Can we pretend I never asked this? 

Kristan


----------



## Spenser (Mar 19, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> LOL wait, is THAT what it does??!? Well I'm a dummy! I thought that was tracking my progess, along with the gray color in the bar. But I suppose that would be redundant, wouldn't it?
> 
> Can we pretend I never asked this?
> 
> Kristan


Well I'm glad you did, cos I was wondering exactly the same thing


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Can we pretend I never asked this?
> 
> Kristan


Nope, sorry, we're all going to remember this and one day it's going to be immortalised in a "silly questions" thread. 

Mind you, I'll probably find myself in that thread more than once!

Seriously, though, I rather like the arrow, it gives you a feeling of how much you've read in this sitting, and certainly before now I've looked at the gap between the arrow and the end of the grey bar and thought "Good grief! Have I really been reading for that long? Maybe I should go and do something else."

I rarely do though!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Spenser said:


> Well I'm glad you did, cos I was wondering exactly the same thing


Oh thank goodness!

Morf-
Yes, now I quite like seeing how much I've read as well, lol. Glad someone opened my eyes.

Kristan


----------

